# .net price change



## fm7 (Dec 6, 2014)

From eNom:



> ... on February 1st, 2015, VeriSign, the Registry Operator for the .NET domain, will be increasing its annual registration price by $0.61 USD.


----------



## Francisco (Dec 6, 2014)

YOU BASTARDS.

Francisco


----------



## drmike (Dec 6, 2014)

What is the base minimum price for .net's with this increase?

Expect to see more domains abandoned and couple that with expanded funny extensions and well, .com, .net are going out of their way to be less than competitive / losing luster.


----------



## DomainBop (Dec 6, 2014)

> What is the base minimum price for .net's with this increase?
> 
> Expect to see more domains abandoned and couple that with expanded funny extensions and well, .com, .net are going out of their way to be less than competitive / losing luster.




The wholesale price of .com's is frozen at $7.85 under Verisign's current 6-year agreement with ICANN (expires on 11/30/2018) so it will be a few years before you see any .com price increases.

The wholesale price Verisign charges registrars for .net's will rise to $6.79 (from the current $6.18) on February 1st.


----------



## drmike (Dec 6, 2014)

61 cent increase is ~ 10% uptick on base pricing... that's hefty... thanks @DomainBop.

Many, many years ago I mocked the alternative domain extensions as novelties.   

With the continued price surging of .com, .net and .org, yeah, officially it is time for other extensions to start getting traction widely.

Seeing lots of registrars I've had stuff parked with really uptick the domain renewal pricing.


----------



## TruvisT (Dec 6, 2014)

I feel it is time to register the .kitten tLD and offer it cheap and wait for everyone to buy and host kitten pictures in that domain space then jack the rates up to a premium of $100/year

</sarcasm>


----------



## comXyz (Dec 6, 2014)

It happens, and will happen again


----------



## DomainBop (Dec 6, 2014)

drmike said:


> Many, many years ago I mocked the alternative domain extensions as novelties.


I'm mocking anyone who is dumb enough to pay $2.5K-$3.5K for a 1 year .rich domain registration or $500-$900 for a .luxury name. 

As far as .com/.net pricing, the current pricing is much lower than the $50 yearly that Network Solutions charged from 1995-1997 (and it only offered 2 year registrations) , and the $35 yearly it lowered the price to in 1997 (after it was sued) when it was the only domain registrar. _ [Verisign acquired Network Solutions in 2000, so almost 20 years of price fixing by the company since the government put  it in charge of .com/.net....FYI, com/.net/.org registrations were free up until NetSol starting charging for them in '95]_


----------



## raindog308 (Dec 6, 2014)

Francisco said:


> YOU BASTARDS.


61 cents a year is your entire profit margin, isn't it...

Well, we told you those plans were not sustainable.


----------



## Mid (Dec 7, 2014)

Francisco said:


> YOU BASTARDS.
> 
> 
> Francisco


I would rather appreciate more price increases (mainly with .com), even every month. Otherwise, the .com saga will never stop and people continue to block domains to sell it for a premium. For the new gTLDs to pick up, increasing the prices of .com/.net etc is the only easy way I think. 

Think from a user point of view, now if one wants a domain with a good name, Is it readily available at a fair price? Most are blocked and is sold for $100 to $1000+ . This would stop (or at least would reduce) with the new gTLDs adoption, and the user would be paying less for a good name.


----------



## yylzcom (Dec 29, 2014)

Francisco said:


> YOU BASTARDS.
> 
> 
> Francisco


Get a new domain name buyvm.io or buyvm.xxx !


----------



## tk-hassan (Mar 18, 2015)

TruvisT said:


> I feel it is time to register the .kitten tLD and offer it cheap and wait for everyone to buy and host kitten pictures in that domain space then jack the rates up to a premium of $100/year


there are too many new TLDs that its very rare that they can be used for resale in the next 5 years.


----------



## drmike (Mar 18, 2015)

DomainBop said:


> I'm mocking anyone who is dumb enough to pay $2.5K-$3.5K for a 1 year .rich domain registration or $500-$900 for a .luxury name.
> 
> As far as .com/.net pricing, the current pricing is much lower than the $50 yearly that Network Solutions charged from 1995-1997 (and it only offered 2 year registrations) , and the $35 yearly it lowered the price to in 1997 (after it was sued) when it was the only domain registrar. _ [Verisign acquired Network Solutions in 2000, so almost 20 years of price fixing by the company since the government put  it in charge of .com/.net....FYI, com/.net/.org registrations were free up until NetSol starting charging for them in '95]_


Well with all the new extensions, the days of caring about domains has kind of gone goodbye.

Folks like Network Solutions always have fetched premium money on domain registrations.  Less than in the 1990's obviously, but upward pressure is pushing everyone up which is generally meh.

Cost behind whole domain registration management is pretty low.  So low that the prices aren't justified even low side.  I never looked at the underlying commodity cost charged to registrars, but would be interesting to see who and where the money is flowing in mass to.


----------



## mojeda (Mar 18, 2015)

yylzcom said:


> Get a new domain name buyvm.io or buyvm.xxx !


There is something most people aren't aware when purchasing .io domains.

If you do not renew your domain 5 days before it actually expires, the domain becomes expired, before the set date to expire is.

If the domain is expired, you can't simply renew it. You have to pay a $200 + renewal fee in order to get it renewed. So when you have .io domains make sure you have auto renew on.


----------

